# Looking for subs in Milwaukee



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I am bidding on additional work for next year and will be looking for subs. 
I have a couple of clients who have recently purchased properties, which would increase the volume of my accounts by nearly 100%. 
I will need a sidewalk crew, possibly two. Preferably with an ATV, or small tractor mounted blower.
I am also looking for someone to salt a large lot. 
I also have several lots for someone with a jeep.
The majority of our contracts are east of 43/94 from Bay View to Glendale.
If anyone would like additional work for next year, PM me and let's talk.


----------

